# Young kitten tries to nurse everything



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi all. I got a new kitten last Sat. We adopted him from our vet's office when we took another cat in for an appointment. His name is the Professor. 

Anyway, they told us he is 6-8 weeks old, but he looks closer to 5 to me. He still had a little goo around his eyes as though they hadn't been opened long. 

So we've brought him home and now the trouble begins. He has no problem using the litter box (thank God) but food is another story. He can eat both soft or hard food, but he has a hard time. He sucks the food into his mouth as though he's nursing and I'm worried he might choke himself. He prefers to eat soft food off of my finger (I do that to make sure he gets enough to eat and so far the litter box treasures indicate that he is).

But sometimes he'll start crying, especially when he first wakes up. And he tries to nurse off of my hair, clothes, the bed comforter, etc. When I pull him away he cries like he's been taken from his mother. Sometimes he'll eat a lot off his plate then try to nurse off something else.

Is this something he will grow out of? Why does he try to nurse when he's had plenty to eat? Is it just for comfort? How can I help him learn to eat his food without sucking it into his mouth? 

Oh, here's a pic of him the day after we brought him home.


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

He looks older than the kitten I took in at 5 weeks, though the vet thought he was younger. He too did that. He is now 6 months or so and still suckles on my shirt and kneeds me, makes a huge mess with his drool. From what I heard, sometimes it goes way and sometimes not. It is recommended a kitten stay with it's mother until 12 weeks, she is probably trying to recieve comfort, which is what my Beaver did and still does. If he wants something, he either comes to nurse and ask politely or insists on having it. Sometimes he nurses onm y cloths when he is tires or just wants to cuddle, and hardly ever cuddles without doing it. These are just my experiences, someone else may have some more imput.


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

...oh, very cute kity BTW.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

AWWWW, what a cutie! You're spot on in your observations - he does sound awfully young, and those are definitely baby behaviors. Hopefully some of our experienced kitten-rearers see this, and share their expertise.

Meanwhile, Jeanie's reply here will help: Weaning.

Diluting the food even more will help, and he'll eventually outgrow the sucking motion of nursing by himself. Even after eating solid food, kittens will still want to nurse after - it's normal.

Little kittens who get taken too soon from Mom find comfort in sucking or nursing a substitute, as you're seeing. Also normal - give him his fav item to nurse on, so he's not doing it to all your stuff. How sad he cries when waking up! Calling for Mom, missing his siblings. Comforting and cuddling him will help.

Sometimes they don't grow out of the nursing behavior completely, but it lessens.

What a darling little boy, you don't have any troubles yet. We'll be waiting for the posts when he rips around your house like it's NASCAR.


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks for the input. He has a vet check up Friday and I'll be sure to check with them too. 

As for tearing about my house, he's very active already. He ran across our lenolium kitchen the first day and crashed into the glass door sending me into hysteria. But he's o.k., of course. I may never recover, though. 8O


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

My kittens are now a year old (not really kittens anymore  ) and they were orphaned very early. 

They still show signs of baby behaviors -- Pepper likes to climb in my lap, suck on her paw and knead my chest, while Pumpkin will knead anything with fur (her favorite is a giant stuffed dog :lol: ).

Others are correct, this baby is looking for mom and just wants a bit of comfort. Give him attention when he needs it to help him feel secure, and the behaviors will probably lessen over time.

What a cute kitty!!


----------

